# Found My Old Escort MkII Rs2000 last Weekend!



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Back in the late 80's early 90's I was the proud owner of CKK 638T.
It was a Daimond White Ford Escort MkII Custom registered in 1977.

It was purchased from Haynes of Maidstone was such a nice example
thet it was chosen for a photoshoot for press purposes when the Series 1
Mk3 Rs1600i was released.

When I owned her she was standard appart from -2'' lowering blocks.

I purchased a 2.1 Pinto with 45 Webber side draughts, fast road cam etc.

She lowered on World Cup struts with Bilsteins all round.
Roller top bearing in strut tops, anti dive kit, quick rak etc.

The Chocolate Fishnet Recaro interior remained un changed.

I sold the car in Feb 1992 to a guy in Slough.

Many years later, I was curious to see if the car was still on the road, so I
joined the Passionford forum on the 15th Nov 2008 & asked if anyone of
the members had any info.

Roll on this last weekend, I get a PM from the current owner. I felt a little funny
with excite to be honest.

Here are a few pics from when I owned her..........

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









The current warned me that the images he sent me of the car in its current state, may
be uppsetting.

He purchared her in 2009 & he hopes to start a full restoration. He also managed to
obtain the cars full owner history.

What you see in the following pictures is what was left when he purchased the car.....

7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









I wasnt sure what to think when I saw these.

He purshased the shell, bonnet & nose cone. No electrics or glass was supplied.

Im gutted but also glad & hopeful that someone will put the hours in & save another classic.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

heartbreaking images mate. although could make for a great restoration thread! 

how much did u pay for her back then if you dont mind me asking? 

Its the mk1 that is on my wish list. i like the mk2 aswell but the mk1 are zee b******s!


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a great haircut you had back in the day :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

At least it still exists in some sence, it could of been scrapped years ago with nothing left now.

I'm pretty sure my Capri is long gone.


How come in the earlier pics it doesn't have the black rear panel around the number plate?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I hate to find cars that ive owned. My last car was a mint 16v abf golf, sold it to a young lad who said he will look after it. Next thing i know he had rattle canned it in the vw harlaquin colours, lowered it on some gay merc rims and put a straight through exhaust on it which made it sound like a wet fart when he put his foot down. Its now been written off 

I was gutted

Always like the old fords it looked like a good un back in the day.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

darren1229 said:


> heartbreaking images mate. although could make for a great restoration thread!
> 
> how much did u pay for her back then if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Its the mk1 that is on my wish list. i like the mk2 aswell but the mk1 are zee b******s!


I paid 3k in 1988


gregb said:


> That's a great haircut you had back in the day :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Oi oi, i was a sex machine back in the day lol


Mean & clean said:


> At least it still exists in some sence, it could of been scrapped years ago with nothing left now.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my Capri is long gone.
> 
> ...


I think the rear end or the whole must have been repainted as the rear quarter decals are missing.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

gregb said:


> That's a great haircut you had back in the day :lol::lol::lol::lol:


sorry i thought this to...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting this... brings back memories:thumb:
used to have a 79T reg custom in black, chocolate interior with full group 1 engine...
I used to have a hairstyle like that too...Thats when i used to have hair...:lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice mk2! good luck with the resto


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> sorry i thought this to...:lol::lol::lol:


Oi, leave the hair & look at the car :lol:



Defined Reflections said:


> Nice mk2! good luck with the resto


Not my resto but thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

snoop69 said:


> Oi, leave the hair & look at the car :lol:
> 
> Not my resto but thanks anyway :thumb:


oh baby head and shoulders...










sorry state it is in though ...


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Sad story for such a nice car  It's getting harder and harder to find good examples of them as most seem to end up rallying or on the track.

My first car was a Sierra. I know I'll never see that one again. Guy who bought it wanted the engine and drivetrain out of it for a kit car. I know all other cars I've had are still on the road though doing license plate look ups and seeing the tax is still current. I hope not to see the last I sold though as the guy would probably want his money back  It was a Fiesta, which I looked after but it was unreliable.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Soul Glow!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

One of my favourite cars, would defiantly be in my dream garage.

Is he planning a full road restoration, or is he making it into a rally car? Love the noise of the carb and fast road cams.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> One of my favourite cars, would defiantly be in my dream garage.
> 
> Is he planning a full road restoration, or is he making it into a rally car? Love the noise of the carb and fast road cams.


He tells me that long term plans are a full resto with x-pack conversion.

However, looking at his threads, he may well sell the shell with all the
history he has managed to obtain.

Hope someone puts it back together


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> He tells me that long term plans are a full resto with x-pack conversion.
> 
> However, looking at his threads, he may well sell the shell with all the
> history he has managed to obtain.
> ...


Whats the X Pack if you dont mind me asking?

Is there not mental amounts of money with these cars now?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> Whats the X Pack if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Is there not mental amounts of money with these cars now?


There are a few original models around & have been known as the 'Minder'
kit as Terry was going to be driving one in the series but chose a Capri
instead. The x-pack Escort can be seen in the background.

Yes, these cars in good condition are fetching £8 - £20k these days.

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc250/red600ms/rs2000xpack.jpg


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great looking car (once), let's hope it will be again!

But... this?










The "I'm ready" dogging pose right? :lol:

****ing great moccasins/white sock combo too! Just add some Paco Rabane and a Chinzano Bianco and you're made! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You need to change your Avatar to this bad boy right now :thumb:










Cool story behind the car and altho its in a bit of a sorry state it looks like there may still be a future for it :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Great looking car (once), let's hope it will be again!
> 
> But... this?
> 
> ...


You **** :lol:

If you think thats funny check this one out from a fancy dress comp many
moons ago :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

James B said:


> You need to change your Avatar to this bad boy right now :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

This thread has provided me with some choice amusement this weekend. Seriously Snoop... that photo is priceless!! And banter taken in good spirit too :thumb: :lol: 

Anyone remember this program?!? That's the kinda vibe I'm getting! :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> This thread has provided me with some choice amusement this weekend. Seriously Snoop... that photo is priceless!! And banter taken in good spirit too :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Anyone remember this program?!? That's the kinda vibe I'm getting! :lol:


AC Slater - Saved by the Bell.

Snoop - whose the bird in the fourth pic, she's hot...

sorry had to join in :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> :thumb:


Looking "sharp"  :thumb: every time i see a post from you else where on the forum now that will make me smile


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I need to upload some 'lady' pics in the photography zone
to take you away from my 'lady killer' hairdoo :lol:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, your all nicked :lol:


Kirsty Cunningham - Home Shoot-160 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> AC Slater - Saved by the Bell.
> 
> Snoop - whose the bird in the fourth pic, she's hot...


Thats my sister, honest


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> This thread has provided me with some choice amusement this weekend. Seriously Snoop... that photo is priceless!! And banter taken in good spirit too :thumb: :lol:
> [/IMG]


Cant beat a bit of banter mate :thumb:


----------

